# pci-e 2.0 graphics card in pci-e 16x slot



## sukesh1090 (Oct 25, 2010)

can i use ati saphire hd5670 graphics card(pci express 2.0)in pci express 16x slot?i don't know which version of pci-e i have but i have read in a website that my motherboard model don't have pci-e 2.0.so pci-e slot i am having may be of lower version.
mother board model is asrock g31m-vs2.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 25, 2010)

sukesh1090 said:


> can i use ati saphire hd5670 graphics card(pci express 2.0)in pci express 16x slot?i don't know which version of pci-e i have but i have read in a website that my motherboard model don't have pci-e 2.0.so pci-e slot i am having may be of lower version.
> mother board model is asrock g31m-vs2.





all PCI -E 2.0 gfx cards r backward compact able with 1.0


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 25, 2010)

^^ u can use without any problem. PCIe X16 2.0 offers extra bandwidth that some high end cards need. as HD5670 isn't a highend so it won't be bottlenecked in anyway, not at least by the PCIe slot.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 25, 2010)

Only memory bandwith is problem , as for 4XXX series pcie X 16 is enough ! as for 5XXX memory bandwith is enhanced as for HD 5670 is low end GPU u should need PCIe X16 2.0 to get full bandwith of the card !


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 25, 2010)

do there will be a lot of difference between running 5670 in pcie 16x and in pcie 2.0.i have seen system requirements for 5670 in ati website,there they have written that it needs pcie 16x.thank you.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 26, 2010)

Dont worry ! just go ahead i dont think u ll see big difference between them !


----------



## Revolution (Oct 26, 2010)

There is a PCI-E 2.1 version of HD5670 so check and confirm before buy.....


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 26, 2010)

Revolution said:


> There is a PCI-E 2.1 version of HD5670 so check and confirm before buy.....




Q    PCI -E 2.1 cards are not bkward compactable with 1.0 ?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 26, 2010)

same question from me also which Rajesh345 has asked


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 26, 2010)

think 2.1 is bkward compactable iwth 2.0 and 1.0 

got this link after some google search 

PCI 2.1 2.0 Compatibility Question? - Yahoo! Answers


----------

